# Akios S-Line 656 CTM Reel with Boca Ceramic Bearings $140 OBO



## gs42577

Akios S-Line 656 CTM Reel with Boca Ceramic Bearings
Spooled with Berkley ProSpec Chrome 16lb Orange Mono
Leader is 50lb Quattro High Seas
Still have the box, old bearings, and cover


----------

